# Roboti >  Linijsekotaju sacensibas

## 0xDEAD BEEF

Interese, vai tiek kaut kas planots drizuma (dzirdeju kaut ko par 25. aprili) un vai ir iespejam iegut papildus informaciju, kontakti, noteikumi?
Beefs

----------


## zzz

Liinijsekotaajam gluzhi taapat kaa pionierim ir jaabuut vienmeer gatavam.  ::  

Un pat ja nav lielas skaidriibas par tieshi 25. apriili, tad tik un taa vajag taisiit orienteejoties apmeeram uz to.

Februaaris, marts - negurkjojoties un ciitiigi darbojoties var visu paspeet.

----------


## GuntisK

0xDEAD BEEF -noteikumus skaties http://www.robotika.lv . Esmu ar ZZZ vienisprātis- robotam jau pirms sacenēm jābūt gatavam. Kā iepriekšējās daži mēģināja uz vietas kko sameistarot... Vienīgi lietuvietim Vitālijam Rodnovam viss jau bija mājās sagatavots-tāpēc i vinnēja. Ja par ROBOTIKA: pievienoju viņu lapas skenējumu.

[attachment=0:12dn8iow]robotika009.jpg[/attachment:12dn8iow]

Ja kaut kas nemainās tad tā arī būs-25.aprīlī.

----------


## mrrr

drīzumā vienas būs...

----------

